# Red show girl- awesome head shot!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

One more in the series of photos of Brandi. This is a fantastic head shot. What a truly pretty young lady!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ohhhhh pretty pretty. I hope for all the best in showing with Brandi.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Olie. Isn't she lovely??


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

She is so pretty. I could just cuddle her up!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you. We are very proud of her!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

This girl is seriously gorgeous.....Good job !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Sheryl!! We are thrilled with her, which is fitting, as her name is Arreaus Thriller at Strathglen.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She is so pretty! I love how dark she is.
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _She is so pretty! I love how dark she is.
> _


And she will probably darken considerably yet. Holly and Dugan's kids have a tendency to darken A LOT until about fifteen months of age.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Lovely head! And I agree, lovely rich color. She is soooo pretty!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

She is awesome! Very beautiful... maybe I could get my next show prospect from you in the future Arreau :eyebrows: now that my old show buddy (dobe) is no longer around


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Ponki!! We have something VERY exciting planned for Betty-Jo in Summer 2011!! If you are looking to show, this may be the perfect litter to be considering.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you Ponki!! We have something VERY exciting planned for Betty-Jo in Summer 2011!! If you are looking to show, this may be the perfect litter to be considering.


Awesome! I will definitely contact you in the future and we can discuss :biggrin:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking forward to it Ponki!! Hoping everything is going well and that you are adjusting to the chahges in your life!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Looking forward to it Ponki!! Hoping everything is going well and that you are adjusting to the chahges in your life!


Thanks Arreau, things are going good... I still have to get use to the quiet house thou. I miss the Doberman stampedes! LOL


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, I bet you do. It will take a lot of adjusting, but hopefully it won't be too painful or too difficult. And maybe soon you will be lsitening to Spoo stampedes!!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Brandi is GORGEOUS! I love her!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Heather. I have been pleased with every puppy Holly and Dugan have produced, but every once in a while you get the very best of both Mlommy and Daddy. If my girls have one fault I would change if I could it would be their chests. They are fine, but I like a really deep, really substantial chest and Holly has that. It appears Brandi does too. Her colour goes back to Dugan's lines. Angulation from both. It is like Holly and Dugan went into a blender and Brandi is the result of mixing them up and getting all of their best qualities.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> And maybe soon you will be lsitening to Spoo stampedes!!!


That would definitely be a "dream come true"


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, it is a do-able dream, that's for sure!!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

She is a stunning girl. Her coat is so thick. Nice job! 
Can't wait to see some of the results of the "reds" in
the ring! Hope she gets the recognition she deserves!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I agree I am anxious to see how this all works out as well..


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't think anyone is more anxious than me. I already have butterflies and we are a ways off from her first show. I will have my fingernails chewed to the bone before she gets in the ring!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I know what you mean . Kitty was awesome in puppy cut and now in her big girl cut she needs more coat .. Arghhhhh...Neelix is always chewing on her..


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He loves his sissy!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This lady and her grand daughter have been showing, grooming and conditioning Spoos for a long time, so I am sure June will be keeping an eye on things making sure everyone plays nicely. She has more than one show dogs coat she is maintaining so she probably has her watchful eyes on them every second.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

That is easier said than done at my house Neelix is quick


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, I can remember poor Mom with turtlenecks on the show dogs trying to spare their necks from the youger ones ripping the neck coat out by the mouthful!! Gotta have great coat on that neck to keep them balanced looking!


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

*Brandi*

AHHH,Pretty Girl!!! Hope she burns up the show ring for ya!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Moxie!!! We hope so too! You will all hear about how things go once she starts her career.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Its so nice to see how pretty Betty Jo and Jenny's sister is turning out to be. She is absolutely lovely.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Pretty girl. Looks like they get a lot of snow where they live.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Kpoos. OMG...they have been digging out since mid November. I think we have a fair amount, but then I speak with them on the phone and feel like a completge wimp. They live in the mountains in Alberta, so this is normal for them. YIKES!!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh - she is GORGEOUS:first: !!!!!! LOOK AT ALL OF THAT "FLUFF" !!!!

She is a Diva already


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Ahhhhhhh - she is GORGEOUS:first: !!!!!! LOOK AT ALL OF THAT "FLUFF" !!!!
> 
> She is a Diva already


It seems she is! I am pretty excited about seeing her in a Continental. I have a feeling, because of her deep colour and what I have seen of her face when it is clipped close, that her skin is really black, which should be striking. Little Miss Diva Thriller, sister to Princess Lucybug Fancypants. What a family of long winded names!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Ahem... It's "Her Royal Majesty Princess Lucybug Fancypants Plum"!!!! And she KNOWS it!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ooops...excuse me!! I beg Her Royal Majesty's forgiveness! LOL!!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

You should have let me "puppy nap" her. I had her under my arm and was heading for the door. But you had to stop me.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> You should have let me "puppy nap" her. I had her under my arm and was heading for the door. But you had to stop me.


I know...I know....what was I thinking...LOL!! She is going to be fun for both of us to keep an eye on isn`t she... I know you`ll be cheering her on just as I will!!


----------

